# Intel HD3000 and 1920x1080



## Miax (Aug 4, 2011)

I've bought a sandy bridge system and I did know that there is no driver for Intel HD3000 graphics. I don't need the best graphical performance anyhow, but the problem is I couldn't get 1920x1080 resolution. X server uses vesa driver and I set 1920x1080 mode in /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it seems it doesn't work. Is there a way to FHD with Intel HD3000? or need a discrete graphics card?


----------



## vermaden (Aug 4, 2011)

OpenBSD probably would support that resolution without acceleration.


----------



## Miax (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Then it seems there is no way to get FHD in FreeBSD other than that I buy a discrete graphics card. I'll try Open/NetBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 4, 2011)

It's not quite ready yet, but people have reported some success: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21852


----------



## Miax (Aug 4, 2011)

That's a good news. But I already ordered a cheap Nvidia card. Nonetheless I hope the HD3000 IGP driver is comming officially in the near future, 'cause my mini-itx board has only 1 pci-e slot.


----------



## ericchern (Aug 14, 2011)

I've also bought a sandy bridge system Thinkpad x220i with Intel HD3000 graphics.
I even couldn't get 1366x768 resolution. maybe all 16:9 resolution aren't supported by intel hd3000 graphics.


----------



## developej (Oct 27, 2011)

Any news on this? Where are we standing with FreeBSD 9 and HD 3000? I was searching around, but couldn't find anything solid...


----------



## thuglife (Oct 27, 2011)

3000HD should be 0x01268086 if i am not mistaken, this is reported to work with the KMS patch.
http://wiki.freebsd.org/AGP_Testing

Posting the output of: `# pciconf -lv` would help though.


----------

